# Daisy Chaining Hydraulics to Ford 2600 Remotes



## Hyparchi (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure whether to post a new topic or continue with an old thread, maybe the administer could help out. 
This is an hydraulic issue question regarding the need of Power Beyond valves in a "daisy-chain" application involving a Ford under the seat remote stock single spool valve connected to a loader valve(as pictured, a Gresson 2702), an open-centered valve on a small Wallenstein 3pt hitch backhoe and the three point hitch mechanism of the tractor. Neither valves have Power Beyond features. Not sure if the Gressen valve can be modified, probably not. Now as I understand it after reading numerous threads, the Gressen valve open-center allows flow-through back to sump when "centered"(not activated), diverts flow when activated, dumps fluid used back to sump under a lower pressure if hooked up by itself. The "daisy-chain" connection established when hooked up in series with the backhoe complicates things, mainly by the very usage of the hoe creating back pressure back up the line to the loader valve which has been designed to experience lower dump pressures at the outlet valve. Do these higher pressures cause a problem? Now if Power Beyond is the only solution and the only way is to hook up individual lines to the sump for both valves, that's a lot of extra connectors and pressure hoses. It appears some applications viewed on this site do exactly that. Is there a more simple solution? I have considered the HV 5092 adaptor plate sandwiched between the stock Ford single spool valve and the differential for the loader separately, but then I would need a new loader valve with Power Beyond capability anyway. I could selectively run the backhoe with opening the single spool valve held open with a bungee cord. Thankyou for your input, this forum is full of useful advice and a benefit for members with similar pastimes. May it continue.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The issue with attempting to operate a full flow hydraulic system from a "forced open" hydraulic valve is flow rate. Power beyond hydraulic diverters or valves allow the full system flow rate to the secondary hydraulic demand. Implement valves rely on design flow rates for the implement, and have much smaller orifices than a power beyond selector system.

Performance of the secondary hydraulic device would be dismal if it requires a higher flow rate than the valve you have installed.

I would add the Ford plate with a manual selector to flow to the ports for hydraulic implement you wish to operate and not attempt to chain a secondary valve behind the existing valve.

Properly installed, I see no need for additional bleed back hoses or for a change in your existing loader valve. The Ford adapter has all the needed ports built into the block. The challenge may be in finding the adapter, but I would guess one of the salvage tractor supply houses would locate one. I do not believe they are still available from New Holland.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think your decision would depend on how much you intend to use the backhoe attachment, how much you're willing to spend, and how much you're willing to put up with while switching back and forth. 
I agree the valve pictured does not appear power beyond capable. The 5902 block and a proper loader valve can be obtained for about $300 if you shop around. Another $100 or so for hose and fittings. This gives you live oil to the loader and frees up your existing remote valve. That alone is worth something. Maybe you can live with the backhoe supplied through the remote, depending on how much you plan on using it?


----------



## Hyparchi (Jan 28, 2017)

*Upsy Daisy*

Thank you for the prompt replies R C Wells and Fedup. Both your replies explain facts of this issue. Some questions remain:
-the Ford selector valve as pictured is the one you're referring to? If so, I am a little confused as to the hose circuit, aren't more ports needed? ...like a return?
-this selector valve is an either/or application? That is, you have to switch between functions, you can't run both at the same time?
-would my existing single spool remote "forced open" serve any useful purpose as a feed for the loader separately? In other words, does this O E M valve allow full flow through it?
-are we still proposing adding the HV 5902 adaptor plate?
-my existing loader valve would be plumbed just as an input and output back to the plate?
As you can see, hydraulics are an exact science, who knew? Hopefully all you readers and responders are at a slower time of year so you can mull over my small concerns without too much hassle. Thanks again.


----------



## Hyparchi (Jan 28, 2017)

Oops, pics didn't transmit. Here they are hopefully.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never been overly fond of selector valves such as the one you pictured. That one appears to be either/or type, and would go IN PLACE OF your existing remote valve. Not really a step up. The 5902 goes UNDER your existing remote so you still maintain the use of it. The block provides three ports for supply(and return) flow to/from the loader valve. Three ports are required for a power beyond type valve, and is highly recommended in my opinion. Your existing loader valve I believe, does not have that option. I have installed any number of the 5902 blocks and have had zero problems. They are available from a number of suppliers, here is just one.


http://www.tractoropolis.com/find-b...arts/tisco-hydraulic-valves-parts/adapter-kit


----------



## Hyparchi (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the input, the HV 5902 plate will solve the issue if I get a new Power Beyond loader valve. After pricing them out up here in Canada those valves are much greater than " chump change", ~$ 750.00 with tax. 
Would the HV 4902 plate be a better option with only two ports hooked up with the existing loader valve? ...eliminating the daisy chain concept and using the Ford remote solely for the backhoe? I looked at this possibility initially but was discouraged by the 3/8" ports, thinking this would restrict the flow more than the 3/4" on the HV 5902 plate. Just saying. Hopefully I am not trying your patience too much.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You're confusing apples with oranges. Port SIZE is not the issue. The 5902 block has 3/4"(#6) O ring ports, while the 4902 has 3/8" pipe thread ports. Installing the 4902 will not solve your problem, but only add to it. Your existing loader valve is not designed for that application and will develop leaks sooner than expected, plus you're putting the loader valve in series with the three point creating performance issues with both. My advice -- don't do that!


----------

